#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  >  اشکال در پارتیشن bitlocker شده در ویندوز 7

## parnazpar

من ویندوز 7 دارم. دوتا هارد دیسک دارم که هر کدام 3 پارتیشن دارند. از هر هارد یکی از پارتیشن ها را با bitlocker کد گذاری کردم. بعد از مدتی یکی از پارتیشن ها شناخته نمی شود. در xp هردو بعنوان local disk غیر قابل دسترسی وجود دارند ولی در ویندوز7 یکی از آنها وجود ندارد. در disk management ویندوز این پارتیشن با عنوان unknown format  دیده میشود. با نصب ویندوز جدید و همچنین نرم افزارهای ریکاوری مشکل حل نمیشود. چگونه میتوانم به اطلاعات آن پارتیشن دسترسی پیدا کنم.

----------

*mehdi8320000*,*Service Manual*,*tahaali9095*,*راستگار*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## nekooee

سلام
دوست عزیز از نرم افزار Acronis Disk Director Suite 10.0.2160  یا ورژنهای بالاتر استفاده کن. آن را نصب کن سپس ببین پارتیشن رو میشناسه یا نه و آن رو بزن برات چک کنه و ببین مشکلی پیدا میکنه یا نه. با ریکاوری نرم افزارها بر نمیگردن چون پارتیشن مشکل داره. از ویندوز ایکس پی که پارتیشنها رو میشناسه از اطلاعاتت back up بگیر بعد اگر با اون نرم افزار نتونستی درستش کنی پارتیشنت رو باید با همون نرم افزار حذف و دوباره اضافه ، سپس بزنی فرمت کنی . اطلاعاتش پاک میشه ولی درست میشه

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*Service Manual*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## راستگار

> من ویندوز 7 دارم. دوتا هارد دیسک دارم که هر کدام 3 پارتیشن دارند. از هر هارد یکی از پارتیشن ها را با bitlocker کد گذاری کردم. بعد از مدتی یکی از پارتیشن ها شناخته نمی شود. در xp هردو بعنوان local disk غیر قابل دسترسی وجود دارند ولی در ویندوز7 یکی از آنها وجود ندارد. در disk management ویندوز این پارتیشن با عنوان unknown format  دیده میشود. با نصب ویندوز جدید و همچنین نرم افزارهای ریکاوری مشکل حل نمیشود. چگونه میتوانم به اطلاعات آن پارتیشن دسترسی پیدا کنم.


 سلام :من مدتها از دو هارد استفاده کردم گاهی 6 ماه بدون اشکال کارمیکرد و گاهی در نصب ویندوز یکیشون را هر کاری میکردم نمی شناخت یکی از هارد هام 160 و دیگری 500 گیگ بود بالاخره زیاد اذیت شدم ویک سیستم قدیمی داشتم اونو ارتقا دادم و از هارد 160 روی اون استفاده کردم خیالم راحت شد دیگه می دونی پیشنهادم چیست ؟ با تشکر

----------

*farzad_yousefi*,*mehdi8320000*,*nekooee*,*Service Manual*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## mehrdad.cms

bitlocker فقط در ویندوز ویستا sp2 به بعد ساپورت میشه
بهتره یه ویندوز 7 نصب کنید و در control panel - bitlocker پارتیشن را با پسوردی که گذاشتید باز کنید و bitlocker  را disable کنید

----------

*nekooee*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## pedram

سلام
دوست عزيز نرم افزازي هست كه Recovery كند ولي مشگل شما دورا ه به نظر من ميرسه كه عرض ميكنم راه اول از همان وضع موجود يك Backupبگيريد. وفرمت كنيد راه دوماينكه از يك انتي ويروس خوب مثل SHeed وTerojan Removeاستفاده كنيد به احتمال زياد نتيجه ميگيريد سپاس

----------

*nekooee*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## pedram

سلام 
دوست خوبم بنده به استباه راهنمايي اشتباه كردم مشگل شما با انتي ويروس حل نميشه .بايد به طريقي پسوردتون را برگردانيد از اين بابت عذر ميخواهم 
سپاس

----------

*nekooee*,*tahaali9095*

----------


## ajamin.ali

دوست عزیز برای حل این مشکل با استفاده از پارتیشن مجیک ویزاد می توانید به اطلاعات دسترسی داشته باشید واز اطلاعات بک آپ بگیرید . سپس با استفاده از اکتیو کیل دیسک ایندکس هارد را ترمیم کنید مشکل حل می شود

----------

*مهدی امجدی*

----------


## nekooee

> دوست عزیز برای حل این مشکل با استفاده از پارتیشن مجیک ویزاد می توانید به اطلاعات دسترسی داشته باشید واز اطلاعات بک آپ بگیرید . سپس با استفاده از اکتیو کیل دیسک ایندکس هارد را ترمیم کنید مشکل حل می شود


ایشون پارتیشنها رو کدگذاری کردند که برنامه ای که باهاش کدگذاری کردند رو یا پاک کردند یا به هر دلیل خراب شده و دیگه فکر نمیکنم هیچ راهی جز پاک کردن اون پارتیشن داشته باشند متاسفانه. من گفتم یک بار با نرم افزاری که گفتم چک کنن که موفق نشدند پس 100 درصد رمز نگاری شده اطلاعات.

شاید یک بار دیگه همون نرم افزار رو اگر نصب کنن و رمز رو بهش بدند بتونن به حالت عادی برش گردونن مگر نه راهی نیست

----------

*farah676*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*

----------


## Yek.Doost

بنده در دو مرتبه یک روشی رو تست کردم - باره اول سره سیستم خودم و بار بعدی سره سیستم مشتری
که الحمد لله جواب داد
شما هم تست بکنید
با برنامه EASEUS Partition 9.1 Pro اون درایور کد گذاری شده رو پاک کنید - اگه خوب دقت کنید اون درایو از لیست مای کامپیوتر خارج میشه ولی به اندازه اون فضای آزاد در پارتیشن قرار داره- همون لحظه باید پارتیشن رو ریکاوری کنید
همچنین میشه از برنامه Active Boot Disk 5 که در بوت کارمیکنه به صورت خیلی حرفه ای تر این کار رو کرد
اگه در حین ریکاوری باز همان پارتیشن کد گذاری شده رو ریکاوری کرد این کار رو انجام بدید که به احتمال 90 درصد کارتون راه می افته 
شما اون پارتیشن رو پاک بکن - جاش یه پارتیشن جدید بساز- اون رو با برنامه Active Boot Disk 5 به صورت فایل فایل ریکاوری کن
خیلی طول میکشه ولی ارزشش رو داره
موفق باشید

----------

*tahaali9095*,*همتا*

----------

